# "Zomg" your time was too short..



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

His Royal Halfmoon Highness King Zomg the First or just, "Zomg" as he was lovingly known, wasn't always royalty. He came from a sad background, a half gallon bowl with evaporated dirty water, afflicted with pop eye and ammonia burns. I saw him at the lfs looking sad, he wanted out and after a lot of thought I picked him up.. I doubted his survival for even the night, he was breathing rapidly and sitting on the bottom but he got better and better, he was the fanciest betta I had and hence he was royalty to me. 

He was a shy little boy who would swim around his QT and hide from me unless I had food. He didn't trust me enough as most royalty wouldn't trust a commoner.  He barely ever flared but when he did it was a sight! He didn't have a pretty face but he was beautiful to me! 

Zomg lived with me for a short period of 2 months, I helped him fight popeye and the gruesome ammonia burns he had sustained. He soon became a regal looking boy with a "ZOMG" expression.. Sadly fate has written all our lives and his was at an end, on Thursday I found him with severe dropsy, looking at him I knew nothing could be done so the next day I put him to sleep. I'm sorry I had to do that my baby, after saving you, I was the one to put your life to an end. I hope you understand why I had to do that. I hope you are at peace now and the king of fish heaven. :')

I'm putting up the pictures of him that I want to remember him by. A beautiful betta and not what the petshop had made him. 


















Rest in Peace His Royal Halfmoon Highness, King Zomg I...


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sorry about his Royal Highness' untimely assassination. I'm sorry fighter


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks diablo.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

(((hugs)))


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Pitluvs, he was my special needs betta.. More needs than Azure even! :<


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

RIP Zomg. He was awfully cute.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks VG, he had the funniest expression, poor guy. Always Zomg!


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

Poor fellow, really so cute!
Atleast, you did your best for him. For that, I'm sure, his majesty is greatful!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

By Azura, Arzura! King Zomg is dead, RIP  he was a fighter, im sorry for your loss, *hugs x5*


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks you guys :> *hugs*


----------



## harrypotter (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, he was gorgeous! I'm sorry for your loss and even though you were the one to end his life, you did it humanely so he could die with dignity and that is something to respect. I'm glad I've never had to make a choice like that yet.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you, sometimes it is a hard choice to make but sometimes it seems like the only way. ):
I'm happy that he got a taste of the good life before he passed...


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry, he was beautiful!


----------

